# Favorite sports quotes?



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Lets hear your favorite sports quotes.

some of mine are, "What dosn't kill you makes you stronger", its one that is commonly thrown around but I find it very insparational while im training

may favorite is a wrestling quote but it could be applied in any sport it goes, "Third round, 15 seconds left and your down by one piont, how hard did you train?" correct me if im wrong with this one I only saw it on a shirt one time but I really enjoyed it.

lets hear em.


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Anything Jens Pulver says.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

"The price of success is hard work, dedication to the job at hand, and the determination that whether we win or lose, we have applied the best of ourselves to the task at hand."
-Vince Lombardi 

The honest truth right there.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

''What is the difference between a hero and a coward? There ain't no difference. Inside, they are both exactly alike. Both scared of dying or getting hurt. But it's what the hero does that makes him a hero. It's what the other guy doesn't do that makes him a coward.''


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

What counts in sports is not the victory, but the magnificence of the struggle.
-Joe Paterno

One day of practice is like one day of clean living. It doesn't do you any good.
-Abe Lemons (College Basketball Coach)

The key is not the "will to win" - everybody has that. It is the will to prepare to win that is important.
-Bobby Knight


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Some of my favorites...



> Top 10 Reasons to Date a Wreslter:
> 
> 10. Knows how to ride
> 9. Never stalls on bottom
> ...


That one's from a tshirt.



> "The best thing about a basketball floor is wrestling mats door to door.





> Pain is weakness leaving the body.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

hahah ya dude whenever i go to wrestling tounoments there are awlays ventors selling sweet shirts like that with awsome quotes.

I also like "Pain is temporary, pride is forever".


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Lately I have feelin this quote:

“Believe in yourself. Believe in your own potential for greatness. Believe that you can change the world. It is something that is within each of us. Believe in the Power of One.” 

Evan hit the nail on the head in that quote.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

I dunno who said it, and I'm sure I'm not getting it right, but here goes...

"A good athlete trains until he gets it right. A great athlete trains until he cannot get it wrong."


----------



## K Powers (Sep 6, 2008)

"The key is not the "will to win"- everyone has that. It is the will to prepare to win that is important."
-Bobby Knight

"Pain is nothing compared to what it feels like to quit."
-Author Unknown

"We are all inclined that if we watch a football game or baseball game, we have taken part in it."
-John F. Kennedy

funny ones.. 
"I'm tired of hearing about money, money, money, money, money. I just wanna play the game, drink pepsi, and wear reebok."
-Shaquille O'Neal

"If the bible has taught us nothing else, and it hasn't, it's that girls should stick to girls' sports, such as hot oil wrestling, foxy boxing, and such and such."
-Homer Simpson


----------

